
Almost 17,000 Protesters Had No Idea a Tech Company Was Tracing Their Location - Reedx
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/carolinehaskins1/protests-tech-company-spying
======
feross
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23652390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23652390)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

